# pipelight installation



## alien8 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi, I'm trying to follow these instructions: http://pipelight.net/cms/install/installation-freebsd.html but I have problem installing pipelight. First such warning:

```
===>  pipelight-0.2.8.2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/wine - not found

===>  i386-wine-staging-1.9.16,1 conflicts with installed package(s):
  wine-devel-1.9.16,1

  They install files into the same place.
  You may want to stop build with Ctrl + C.
```
Then error:

```
Installing i386-wine-staging-1.9.16,1...
pkg-static: i386-wine-staging-1.9.16,1 conflicts with wine-devel-1.9.16,1 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/bin/function_grep.pl
*** Error code 70

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/i386-wine-staging
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/i386-wine-staging
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/pipelight
```


----------



## tobik@ (Aug 17, 2016)

The instructions on that page are for i386 only and outdated. Deinstall emulators/wine-devel then try installing emulators/pipelight again.


----------



## alien8 (Aug 17, 2016)

tobik said:


> The instructions on that page are for i386 only and outdated. Deinstall emulators/wine-devel then try installing emulators/pipelight again.


Thank you. But I installed all these plugins but still I can't see them in aboutlugins of FireFox.

```
pipelight-plugin --list-enabled
silverlight5.1
flash
unity3d
widevine
```
flash is not working. Do I need to do anything else? Haven't reboot computer yet.
update: rebooted but still no effect. There was activity in Firefox when I restarted it first time after enabling all these plugins with pop-up windows with smth like "installing silverlight" (can't remember) but don't see them in aboutlugins.


----------



## alien8 (Aug 17, 2016)

Ran patch-nvidia.sh, it doesn't help too...
And please can anyone tell me can I play flash using linux flash plugins? I used these instructions https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/desktop-browsers.html, and in the list of installed plugins I can see:

```
Shockwave Flash
File: libswfdecmozilla.so
Path: /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/swfdec-plugin/libswfdecmozilla.so
Version:
State: Enabled
Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999
```
and

```
Shockwave Flash
File: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
Path: /usr/home/nr/.mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
Version:
State: Enabled
Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
```
but flash isn't working for me  I used search on this forum, but I couldn't understand if these instructions from handbook are still actual, or pipelight is the only solution for now.
Anyone who has working flash on FreeBSD 10.3 please tell me what you did to make it work.... Firefox version is 47.0.1 if matters.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Aug 20, 2016)

alien8 said:


> Anyone who has working flash on FreeBSD 10.3 please tell me what you did to make it work.... Firefox version is 47.0.1 if matters.



https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/56506/#post-321811

Pipelight flash plugin work fine for me, but I don't use it any more, even on my secondary browser,
because almost all sites are available without flash: SoundCloud, YouTube, Vimeo, Facebook. etc.
So for now, using Adobe® Flash is like a bad habit, because it's almost dead...

Also I don't like that even when pipelight plugin is set to "never activate" in FF settings,
emulators/wine starts when you start firefox.


----------



## alien8 (Aug 21, 2016)

ILUXA said:


> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/56506/#post-321811
> .


Yep, I read that thread before. OK I think I need to uninstall those flash plugins I've installed before with nspluginwrapper.
Now I have:
*Shockwave Flash*
File: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
Path: /usr/home/nr/.mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
Version:
State: Enabled
Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
*Shockwave Flash*
File: libswfdecmozilla.so
Path: /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/swfdec-plugin/libswfdecmozilla.so
Version:
State: Enabled
Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999

and finally:

*Shockwave Flash*
File: libpipelight-flash.so
Path: /usr/local/lib/pipelight/libpipelight-flash.so
Version: 22.0.0.209
State: Enabled
Shockwave Flash 22.0 r0
I tried to disable those two first that I installed according handbook but if I set them to "never activate" it affects pipelight one too, and if I set it to "always activate" then it affects the rest two... so I decided that I need to uninstall that stuff I installed with nspluginwrapper, but I can't see how to do it. Usage must be nspluginwrapper -r <plugin name> but what's the name??? This is what I get when ask for list:


```
nr@amd:~ % nspluginwrapper -l
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] attached to process.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] checking environment variable PIPELIGHT_FLASH_CONFIG.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] searching for config file pipelight-flash.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] trying to load config file from '/home/nr/.config/pipelight-flash'.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] trying to load config file from '/etc/pipelight-flash'.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] trying to load config file from '/usr/local/share/pipelight/configs/pipelight-flash'.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] sandbox not found or not installed!
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:flash] using wine prefix directory /home/nr/.wine-pipelight.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:flash] checking plugin installation - this might take some time.
[install-dependency] wine-flash-installer is already installed in '/home/nr/.wine-pipelight'.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] Read dllPath 'C:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash' and dllName 'NPSWF32_22_0_0_209.dll' from registry
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] embedded mode  is on.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] windowless mode  is off.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] linux windowless mode is off.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] force SetWindow  is off.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] window class hook  is on.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] strict draw ordering  is off.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] replaced API function CreateWindowExA.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] replaced API function CreateWindowExW.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] replaced API function TrackPopupMenuEx.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] replaced API function TrackPopupMenu.
Vector smash protection is enabled.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] init successful!
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] attached to process.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] checking environment variable PIPELIGHT_SILVERLIGHT5_1_CONFIG.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] searching for config file pipelight-silverlight5.1.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] trying to load config file from '/home/nr/.config/pipelight-silverlight5.1'.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] trying to load config file from '/etc/pipelight-silverlight5.1'.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] trying to load config file from '/usr/local/share/pipelight/configs/pipelight-silverlight5.1'.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] sandbox not found or not installed!
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:silverlight5.1] using wine prefix directory /home/nr/.wine-pipelight.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:silverlight5.1] checking plugin installation - this might take some time.
[install-dependency] wine-silverlight5.1-installer is already installed in '/home/nr/.wine-pipelight'.
[install-dependency] wine-mpg2splt-installer is already installed in '/home/nr/.wine-pipelight'.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:silverlight5.1] embedded mode  is on.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:silverlight5.1] windowless mode  is off.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:silverlight5.1] linux windowless mode is off.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:silverlight5.1] force SetWindow  is off.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:silverlight5.1] window class hook  is on.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:silverlight5.1] strict draw ordering  is off.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:silverlight5.1] replaced API function CreateWindowExA.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:silverlight5.1] replaced API function CreateWindowExW.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:silverlight5.1] replaced API function TrackPopupMenuEx.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:silverlight5.1] replaced API function TrackPopupMenu.
fixme:ntdll:EtwRegisterTraceGuidsW (0x7b8d2127, 0x7b970120, {aa087e0e-0b35-4e28-8f3a-440c3f51eef1}, 1, 0x70f480, (null), (null), 0x7b970120): stub
fixme:ntdll:EtwRegisterTraceGuidsW  register trace class {aa087e0e-0b35-4e28-8f3a-440c3f51eef1}
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:silverlight5.1] init successful!
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:silverlight5.1] OpenGL Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:silverlight5.1] OpenGL Renderer: GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a/integrated/SSE2
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:silverlight5.1] Your GPU is in the whitelist, hardware acceleration should work.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] attached to process.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] checking environment variable PIPELIGHT_UNITY3D_CONFIG.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] searching for config file pipelight-unity3d.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] trying to load config file from '/home/nr/.config/pipelight-unity3d'.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] trying to load config file from '/etc/pipelight-unity3d'.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] trying to load config file from '/usr/local/share/pipelight/configs/pipelight-unity3d'.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] sandbox not found or not installed!
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unity3d] using wine prefix directory /home/nr/.wine-pipelight.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unity3d] checking plugin installation - this might take some time.
[install-dependency] wine-unity3d-installer is already installed in '/home/nr/.wine-pipelight'.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:unity3d] Read dllPath 'C:\Program Files\Unity\WebPlayer\loader' and dllName 'npUnity3D32.dll' from registry
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:unity3d] embedded mode  is on.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:unity3d] windowless mode  is off.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:unity3d] linux windowless mode is off.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:unity3d] force SetWindow  is off.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:unity3d] window class hook  is off.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:unity3d] strict draw ordering  is off.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:unity3d] replaced API function TrackPopupMenuEx.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:unity3d] replaced API function TrackPopupMenu.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:unity3d] init successful!
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] attached to process.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] checking environment variable PIPELIGHT_WIDEVINE_CONFIG.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] searching for config file pipelight-widevine.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] trying to load config file from '/home/nr/.config/pipelight-widevine'.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] trying to load config file from '/etc/pipelight-widevine'.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] trying to load config file from '/usr/local/share/pipelight/configs/pipelight-widevine'.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] sandbox not found or not installed!
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:widevine] using wine prefix directory /home/nr/.wine-pipelight.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:widevine] checking plugin installation - this might take some time.
[install-dependency] wine-widevine-installer is already installed in '/home/nr/.wine-pipelight'.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:widevine] embedded mode  is on.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:widevine] windowless mode  is off.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:widevine] linux windowless mode is off.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:widevine] force SetWindow  is on.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:widevine] window class hook  is off.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:widevine] strict draw ordering  is off.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:widevine] replaced API function TrackPopupMenuEx.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:widevine] replaced API function TrackPopupMenu.
WVMK NP_Initialize
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:widevine] init successful!
/home/nr/.mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
  Original plugin: /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/linux-firefox/libflashplayer.so
  Plugin viewer: /usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer
  Wrapper version string: 1.4.4-1
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] attached to process.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] checking environment variable PIPELIGHT_FLASH_CONFIG.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] searching for config file pipelight-flash.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] trying to load config file from '/home/nr/.config/pipelight-flash'.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] trying to load config file from '/etc/pipelight-flash'.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] trying to load config file from '/usr/local/share/pipelight/configs/pipelight-flash'.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] sandbox not found or not installed!
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:flash] using wine prefix directory /home/nr/.wine-pipelight.
[PIPELIGHT:LIN:flash] checking plugin installation - this might take some time.
[install-dependency] wine-flash-installer is already installed in '/home/nr/.wine-pipelight'.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] Read dllPath 'C:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash' and dllName 'NPSWF32_22_0_0_209.dll' from registry
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] embedded mode  is on.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] windowless mode  is off.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] linux windowless mode is off.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] force SetWindow  is off.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] window class hook  is on.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] strict draw ordering  is off.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] replaced API function CreateWindowExA.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] replaced API function CreateWindowExW.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] replaced API function TrackPopupMenuEx.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] replaced API function TrackPopupMenu.
Vector smash protection is enabled.
[PIPELIGHT:WIN:flash] init successful!
```


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Aug 21, 2016)

Of course you need to uninstall them, 
emulators/pipelight do not require www/nspluginwrapper, 
you had to delete all linux-flash and pluginwrapper stuff before installing emulators/pipelight.

Or you can check if it works, set nspluginwrapper plugins to "never activate" and open some flash content.
By the way this "game" work for me with Shumway without any flash plugins (firefox-47.0.1_2,1).


----------



## Snurg (Aug 21, 2016)

May I ask what wine version is the one I must use?
The pipelight installation instructions page mentions compholio needs to be compiled in.
The compholio thing option has been renamed to "staging" in the 24 May 2015 commit according to FreshPorts.
However, the emulators/wine port does *not* have such an option, unlike the emulators/wine-devel port that you say is not to be used.
There is a (presumably 64-bit) " wine-staging" package but pipelight apparently insists on using the supposedly-obsolete i386 version.

See this:

```
/usr/ports/emulators/pipelight # pkg install wine-staging
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
The following 2 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
  wine-staging: 1.9.13,1
  mpg123: 1.23.5

Number of packages to be installed: 2

The process will require 200 MiB more space.
23 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
Fetching wine-staging-1.9.13,1.txz: 100%  23 MiB 229.5kB/s  01:43 
Fetching mpg123-1.23.5.txz: 100%  193 KiB 198.0kB/s  00:01 
Checking integrity... done (1 conflicting)
  - wine-staging-1.9.13,1 conflicts with wine-1.8.3,1 on /usr/local/bin/function_grep.pl
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Conflicts with the existing packages have been found.
One more solver iteration is needed to resolve them.
The following 3 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
  wine-1.8.3,1

New packages to be INSTALLED:
  mpg123: 1.23.5
  wine-staging: 1.9.13,1

Number of packages to be removed: 1
Number of packages to be installed: 2

The process will require 27 MiB more space.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/3] Deinstalling wine-1.8.3,1...
[1/3] Deleting files for wine-1.8.3,1: 100%
[2/3] Installing mpg123-1.23.5...
[2/3] Extracting mpg123-1.23.5: 100%
[3/3] Installing wine-staging-1.9.13,1...
[3/3] Extracting wine-staging-1.9.13,1: 100%
Message from wine-staging-1.9.13,1:
Some ZFS tuning guides recommend setting KVA_PAGES=512 in your kernel
configuration.  This is incompatible with Wine.  The maximum possible
is KVA_PAGES=500, which should still be enough for ZFS.

The port also installs some of Wine's documentation which describes
additional programs that are not in the manual pages under
  /usr/local/share/doc/wine
There is more in the source tree but the others are only useful in
conjunction with the rest of the source tree.
/usr/ports/emulators/pipelight # make
/usr/ports/emulators/pipelight # make install
===>  Installing for pipelight-0.2.8.2
===>  pipelight-0.2.8.2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/bash - found
===>  pipelight-0.2.8.2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/wget - found
===>  pipelight-0.2.8.2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/zenity - found
===>  pipelight-0.2.8.2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cabextract - found
===>  pipelight-0.2.8.2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/flock - found
===>  pipelight-0.2.8.2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/gpg2 - found
===>  pipelight-0.2.8.2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/wine - not found

===>  i386-wine-staging-1.9.16,1 conflicts with installed package(s):
  wine-staging-1.9.13,1

  They install files into the same place.
  You may want to stop build with Ctrl + C.
^C
/usr/ports/emulators/pipelight # pkg install pipelight
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
The following 2 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
  pipelight: 0.2.8.2
  i386-wine-staging: 1.9.13,1

Number of packages to be installed: 2

The process will require 307 MiB more space.
41 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: ^Cpkg:
signal received, cleaning up

/usr/ports/emulators/pipelight #
```
Tried yesterday for a few hours. I managed to get Firefox display that popup "installing pipelight", the Adobe page stated Firefox runs 32-bit-Windows Flash 10.0, but there was no Flash functionality at all, nor could it be configured using the Macromedia config pages, nor was it visible in the firefox addons/plugins config pages.

So I feel confused now.
Maybe it will be better to uninstall wine and pipelight just to avoid the uneasy feeling having such things on one's PC?
Maybe it's easier to try to find a way to get Linux 64-bit PPAPI flapper running?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Aug 21, 2016)

Pipelight pkg require emulators/i386-wine-staging,
but I think if you'll build and install it from ports 
`cd /usr/ports/emulators/pipelight/ && sudo make install clean`
you'll be able to use any wine version:
`% cat /usr/ports/emulators/pipelight/Makefile`

```
…
.if ${ARCH} == "i386"
BUILD_DEPENDS+=	${LOCALBASE}/bin/wine:emulators/wine-staging
RUN_DEPENDS+=	${LOCALBASE}/bin/wine:emulators/wine-staging
.elif ${ARCH} == "amd64"
BUILD_DEPENDS+=	${LOCALBASE}/bin/wine:emulators/i386-wine-staging
RUN_DEPENDS+=	${LOCALBASE}/bin/wine:emulators/i386-wine-staging
.endif

…
```

But I never used to use wine amd64 version, i386-wine works much better.
So I suggest you to install i386-wine pkg.


----------



## alien8 (Aug 23, 2016)

ILUXA said:


> Of course you need to uninstall them,
> emulators/pipelight do not require www/nspluginwrapper,
> you had to delete all linux-flash and pluginwrapper stuff before installing emulators/pipelight.


Should I uninstall nspluginwrapper plugins using "nspluginwrapper -r plugin_name" or "pkg remove nspluginwrapper" is good enough? I can't understand which plugin names I should use with "nspluginwrapper -r" ()...


> Or you can check if it works, set nspluginwrapper plugins to "never activate" and open some flash content.
> By the way this "game" work for me with Shumway without any flash plugins (firefox-47.0.1_2,1).


As I said above nspluginwrapper and pipelight seem to be sort of "mutual inclusive", if I set one to "never activate" then another gets set to "never activate" too.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Aug 23, 2016)

alien8 said:


> As I said above nspluginwrapper and pipelight seem to be sort of "mutual inclusive", if I set one to "never activate" then another gets set to "never activate" too.


So just remove nspluginwrapper and linux-c6-flashplugin11,
with `pkg rem linux-c6-flashplugin11 nspluginwrapper`
then try pipelight, if it's working, if no, then try to reinstall it, with instructions, given above.


----------



## alien8 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks a lot, it works great.
I think it would be nice if somebody who can edit handbook would update browsers section.


----------



## Oleg_NYC (Mar 5, 2017)

And now pipelight is officially dead.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 5, 2017)

When you go to the pipelight web site, it now says "Wine Staging" so I guess pipelight is dead but, just as significant, Silverlight is removed from Firefox everywhere and has long been removed from Chromium.


----------



## Joze (May 1, 2017)

So what do we use now for flash?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 1, 2017)

Flash is dead, it is not in use anymore, all websites are available without flash :
youtube, vimeo. soundcloud, facebook, vk, various forums/blogs and its media content… etc.
So IMO It is not  necessary at all. Personally I dont' use flash for about a year, and all is ok  all works fine.
Just do not use outdated web sites.

But also it is possible to install www/flashplayer.


----------

